

Free Cammy Dee - baku
https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/free-cammy-dee-hes-an-18yearold-rapper-trapped-in-prison-without-bail-for-a-facebook-post

======
gailees
This kind of thing really makes me worried about the coming conflict between
government and an "open" web

------
ov3rmind
dude wtf! what did he post? and why does it even matter. what we SHOULD do is
march down to that jail and take him out by force... then march on DC and
terminate this corrupt sham of a government.

